# Heat dispenser



## Juroba (Jun 14, 2021)

in my new oklahoma smoker i have also a heat dispenser. Fot equal temperature very nice, but when your smoker is warmer and something dripping on the dispenser in burns en smells. Does somebody has some recommendations?


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 14, 2021)

A shallow aluminum pan with a little water in it under the cook rack may help.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

 Like 

 JLeonard
 said.. a water pan will help keep those drippings of that tray. 

Also for easier clean up you can cover that tray in aluminum foil and replace as needed.


----------



## Juroba (Jun 14, 2021)

Thanks,
but i think this decreases the temperature. Water stops at 100 degrees celcius en sometimes you need 180-200 degrees celcius


----------



## Chasdev (Jun 14, 2021)

The water in the pan will absorb heat but the cooker will be producing more heat than the water can hold.
The water will boil away slowly, add moisture to the cook chamber and keep the drippings away from the heat source.
Just add water to the tray every hour or two.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2021)

That is the same principal as a RF smoker, the grease burning off the plate flavors the meat.
Al


----------

